# More Canadian Spring Training



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well we got out to train again today. It got a little warmer than yesterday and th snow is starting to disappear. Supposed to rain pretty good for the next couple of days so more of this should be going!

Win touring about with a bumper









HAppy Bonnie with a bumper

















Bonnie retrieving
Mark 1




Mark 2




 
Butch doing a double. Had to split this one into two as part of the second mark features my butt as I stepped in front of the camera!








 
Breeze doing a triple and blind. Short mark into hip pocket of long station on the left. Other mark off camera to the right, blind up the middle. You can hear me handling her on the right hand bird, and the reason why becomes apparent at the end!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Are you allowed to use primers in the wingers for a little pop?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Not where I was training. It is a conservation area so bumpers and winger quacks only. We have to go to private land out in the country to do shots and birds, or to a picnic trial--which we will do on Sunday! The quackers on the releases were going so that helped them key in on the stations--just hard to hear on the camera mic with the wind.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We're in that period that is called MUD. We stay off the training grounds right now to avoid damaging the roads, trails and pastures. Hopefully things will dry out enough in a week or so to get us back out into the field again.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Mud season will be starting tomorrow with the forecasted rain and warmer temps. The thaw is one of the reasons we cannot go in the farm fields we sometimes use right now. Some of the lower fields at the conservation area that I sometimes use are flooded right too. So it is starting here!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cute! And love the all-around goldens you have there!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ya know if you squint that snow looks a lot like sand.
Love the loose dog -- typical!!!! haha
How about some holding blinds too to hide wingers? 
My butt would have taken up a lot more screen area.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Ya know if you squint that snow looks a lot like sand.
> Love the loose dog -- typical!!!! haha
> How about some holding blinds too to hide wingers?
> My butt would have taken up a lot more screen area.


HaHa! I just try to get out of the wind and then turn my face to the sun--with my eyes closed I can pretend I've gone south to train for the break!

I have holding blinds, but the snow is now too shallow and the ground still too frozen to get the spikes in to hold them up against the wind. And the windrows along the trees are where the remaining snow is deepest and you break through over your knees so cannot hide them there either for now. So it has to be visible wingers for now--that's fine though--my version of a white coated gunner for teaching!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy crow I didn't even think about the ground being too frozen for blinds! (!!)
BTW Bonnie is really cute!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah we've had rain, then a deep freeze and more snow, then rain, a freeze and more snow again...so the ground got pretty saturated and now is frozen rock solid--way worse than if we'd just had snow and then the freeze. It is going to take a while for the frost to come out this year, but we just hope it all translates into more groundwater and fuller ponds this spring! I'm feeling very jealous of Joe and Gail and the boys down at Glenda's right now!


----------

